# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Переводчик для Opera

## LEON®

Подскажите, какие есть встраиваемые переводчики для браузера Opera?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

А правой кнопкой по выделенному тексту не катит?

----------


## LEON®

> А правой кнопкой по выделенному тексту не катит?


Катит!

----------


## roma700

http://lexi.ucoz.ru/buttons.html       готовая кнопка перевода страниц на русский. Для Opera.

----------

